# What would this buck score?



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Okay, I need some help scoring this guy. Hopefully I can put an arrow in him and pull a tape on him, but for now-have it.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

can anyone make this picture bigger? thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My guess is he is 21 inches wide, about the same tall and when the velvet is off he will be an average diameter antlered buck, I'd score him at 150, 160 most. A nice buck especially with a bow! Good luck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge deep front forks, the eyegaurds will score, lacking mass 
is the only fall back ......

165-170


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah, I think I would say 160 ish. give or take


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Score doesn't matter. He is a shooter.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

One Fiddy Five. Gross. (nets are for fish)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Goof is in the ball park


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

+1 for 155"


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

165+ solid buck.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I concur--165-170ish, maybe a touch more. Beautiful buck. Good luck with him.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya, it's a 155r IF you take away the eyeguards ..
Thats why I pointed that out in my first post here on this buck.

I've seen first hand many time HOW BAD no eye gaurds hurts, OR helps score.

Without them , U LOSE your 1st mass mesurment, + the EG lenght ....
See below.
http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/bc_scoring_typmuledeer.asp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Mule+Deer+%26+Blacktail

With the EG's = 165"


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

I always thought they got 4 mass measurements no matter what? Pretty sure they get 4 goofy.

If the brow point is missing, take H-1 and H-2 at the smallest place between the burr and the G-2 point

still a pretty buck regardless of score


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

You're both right. If there is an EG you measure between the bur and the G1, which is always greater than the H2 measurement will be. Plus you get the G1 measurement which was mentioned. With no EG you double up the H2 measurement.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

You always get 4 mass measurements. Even if you're scoring a 2 or 3 point. But it will be smaller if no eye guards are present as Crimson Obsession pointed out.

This buck has good forks, but I don't think he's really wide or tall. I'd put him right around 160. Another year and he's got potential to be a 180+.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was going to say low to mid 150s but I feel like he will lose a lot of mass when he comes out of velvet.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

high 160's... could be less from not much mass. Its hard to judge in the velvet.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

svmoose said:


> This buck has good forks, but I don't think he's really wide or tall. I'd put him right around 160. Another year and he's got potential to be a 180+.


My thoughts exactly. Give him another year or two and he could be a real monster. Too bad on most units 99% of people would drop this buck without hesitation...partially because they know if they let him walk somebody else will take him. I would most likely take him on an archery hunt but otherwise he would walk.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I would guess around 170


----------

